# (Resolved) autorun.dat



## Scotiagirl (Jul 5, 2003)

Looking for help on info re autorun.dat, My girlfriend has a computer that was given to her, the harddrive had been formatted and we were forever trying to get all her drivers etc, updated and working. We finally got all that done, she has since installed a couple of games from CD and those installed fine. Then two days ago she tried to install 2 more games, and she keeps getting the error, Autorun.dat did not properly load, unable to install. 

I am just starting to get familiar with trying to work and troubleshoot things like this, I did a search at Microsoft but the postings there had nothing close to this. My first thought is there should be some way to enable autorun, however she has win 98 and I have XP so I doubt my help screen would be the same as hers. 

Should I just install windows? or is there a quick fix? Or her husband did mention these 2 games came from cereal boxes. 

Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Scotiagirl (Jul 5, 2003)

Nobody has any answers? is it that simple? pls


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Regarding the games are they burned games ?


----------



## Scotiagirl (Jul 5, 2003)

hmmm never thought of that, they are the free games you get here on cereal boxes, I would think if they were going to be distributed that they should be original, I see you are from same province as me so i suppose you have seen them in the stores, but you may have a point there, maybe they are. Sorry that is all I know about the games. 

Thanks


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Try some other cd's first, anything really whether software or programs to see if the cdrom is working correctly first. 

Ps.. I work in a store so i have seen many of these and i have heard of problems with them.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

If that isn't the problem then have your girlfriend download autorun wizard which should take care of the problem.


----------



## Scotiagirl (Jul 5, 2003)

Thank you for your help, will have her check and will let you know. Apprec your help


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Anytime maritimer....


----------



## Scotiagirl (Jul 5, 2003)

She got the games loaded using a run command, not sure what the command was as her Dad told her over the phone, and she did not write it down. But thanks for your help. Now all I have to do is learn how to mark this as solved LOL


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Click the report link and ask a moderator to mark as solved..


----------



## Scotiagirl (Jul 5, 2003)

Thanks for your help.. apprec that


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Any time..


----------

